# Output releases REV- the world's first collection of REVerse instruments!



## Output (Nov 12, 2013)

*Output* announces the release of *REV*, a new collection of instruments, loops, rises, pads, pulses, swells and more all in reverse, for Kontakt Player and Kontakt.
REV offers users the chance to play instruments in real time in reverse and includes over 1,000+ presets spread over 4 unique engines. All sounds lock to tempo and work within all major DAWs. Engines include a wide array of filters, stutters and FX that can be used to tweak the sound both in the studio and on the fly.
Output is a new company focusing on one thing - innovative concepts. Made up entirely of working writers/producers/musicians, REV is the first product from a team, whose previous credits include major feature films and TV shows, trailer campaigns for Avatar, The Avengers, 127 Hours, sound design for films like Prometheus, and software for Propellerhead and Apple.
*Pricing & Availability
*REV is sold as a full collection and is geared towards anyone looking to push their sonic envelope - Producers, Composers, Artists, DJs, Sound Designers, etc. Released in partnership with Native Instruments, REV is built using the Kontakt engine and installable through the NI Service Center.
REV is available now for the special launch price of $199. It is compatible with the free Kontakt Player 5 or the full version of Kontakt 5.

*REV is available as a download through our website*, at http://outputsounds.com/


*Watch our launch video Here!*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WlzL8dJkgk

You may also find other useful tutorial and walkthrough videos on our Output youtoube channel!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 12, 2013)

Just finished going through all the videos , congratulations to the team , outstanding product , will definitely be buying this !! There's certainly a lot of room for creating new user patches which is brilliant o-[][]-o Ovarb / Bravo !


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 12, 2013)

Great idea! I definitely see this in my DAW's future.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 12, 2013)

This is so cool! I definitely will be getting this one!


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Nov 12, 2013)

Dr.Quest @ Tue Nov 12 said:


> This is so cool! I definitely will be getting this one!



Myself as well. Lovely stuff, friends.

-B


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 12, 2013)

It seems this library is created by a friend and compatriot of Jeff Rona. Very good credentials.
Love the sound of this.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 13, 2013)

Jeff is amazing!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 13, 2013)

GREAT idea, gorgeous video. Must-Buy. =o 


But... must dubstep rule every ad aimed at geeks? We listen to so much more.


----------



## LaurensGoedhart (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow that sounds (and looks) awesome! Definitely will add this to my palet.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Anyone here buy this yet and want to comment on it? I've been rummaging through my house today looking for spare money I've perhaps forgotten about, as to be able to pick this up. 

*Edit: Am I just going blind, or is there no website information as to let one know where it may be purchased at?*


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 13, 2013)

quantum7 @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Anyone here buy this yet and want to comment on it? I've been rummaging through my house today looking for spare money I've perhaps forgotten about, as to be able to pick this up.
> 
> *Edit: Am I just going blind, or is there no website information as to let one know where it may be purchased at?*



Well there are 2 of us because I can't find it either.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 13, 2013)

It's right here...
http://exclusive.outputsounds.com/products/


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 13, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow. Considering the outstanding quality of the website, videos, GUI, overall marketing materials and the Rev product itself, this is the most impressive debut from a sample library company I've seen. I'll be picking this up.. like.. right now. Amazing job, guys.


----------



## BenG (Nov 13, 2013)

This looks great! Congrats on the release!!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 13, 2013)

It is true the Outputsounds guys should have this link in their announcement post http://outputsounds.com/
I just read the top screen in the post and typed it in manually, but I'm old and can still do that. The younger guys want the instant click/link thang. :wink:


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 13, 2013)

Here is a great review of REV...
http://theproaudiofiles.com/output-sounds-rev-review/


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dr.Quest @ Wed Nov 13 said:


> It is true the Outputsounds guys should have this link in their announcement post http://outputsounds.com/
> I just read the top screen in the post and typed it in manually, but I'm old and can still do that. The younger guys want the instant click/link thang. :wink:



I'm not young.....but I am both slow and blind. :lol:


----------



## Ed (Nov 13, 2013)

Just watched all the videos. I said to myself I wouldn't buy any big libraries unless I could really justify it, I think ill have to get this... It seems very strong and unique!. I was skeptical about the concept but then I heard it


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dang it! I promised myself I was done for the year, but this looked too unique to pass up for the intro price. Shhhh.......don't tell my wife. :oops:

_____________________

*
OK, played with it for over an hour now*........and what I would really like is for no one else to buy this, so that I may be the only one to have it...... because I'm guessing by next year we'll be hearing REV all over the place. LOVE IT!!! :shock: I've only just gone over about 20 percent of the library, but am really impressed with the sounds and the creative potential....and now know why it took 2 years to develop. Also, the GUI is one of the nicest I've ever seen. It seems like this developer has been doing this for 10 years because everything is literally perfect... so far that I'm seeing at least. If this is version 1.0, then I am very excited what else may be in store for REV in the future. Finally, the $200 intro price is extremely fair for what you get. If you are on the fence about getting this, I say that you just just fall right off and buy it!
o-[][]-o


----------



## Consona (Nov 13, 2013)

Make some naked demos or user walkthrough video!!!






How long will special launch price last?


----------



## Krakatau (Nov 14, 2013)

:lol: 

I notice how the feedback here for this product is uncomparably more respectful than the one from the kvraudio forums

I was curious to Read feedback from pro composera about this frankly innovative sample library
o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 14, 2013)

Ka-ching! Looking forward to trying this out later today.


----------



## Ed (Nov 14, 2013)

Consona @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Make some naked demos or user walkthrough video!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you said "user" walkthough, but did you check the other videos on their yioutube channel? You can see their own 2 part walkthrough. TBF I didnt notice there were other videos until I checked their YT channel myself. There are a few short other promo videos there as well, but the walkthroughs are the best really. 7 videos in total including the main promo. 

Walkthrough Part 1:


Walkthrough Part 2:


----------



## jaeroe (Nov 14, 2013)

Output guys - 

Great job - this is great stuff! very useful and creative.

in going through, some of the pulsing stuff seems like it could be a little tightened for sync, especially on the different pitches. some of the loops have to be slid and re-triggered a little to keep in sync, but overall just great great sounds and control.

now i'm really curious to see what your next release will be!


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 14, 2013)

Krakatau @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I notice how the feedback here for this product is uncomparably more respectful than the one from the kvraudio forums
> 
> ...



I like KVR, but find that it is more of a teenager through mid-20's non-pro crowd that is more interested in synths than high-end sample libs, therefore I could see why something innovative like REV would fly right over some of their heads. :?



Consona @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Make some naked demos or user walkthrough video!!!



I thought of attempting one, but I don't think I could contribute anything more than what Output did with the 7 videos already. This company is really on top of things right out of the gate. :D 



I would LOVE to see some expansion, though, in future......or perhaps a way to import your own samples into the programs one day. That would be really cool!


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 14, 2013)

quantum7 @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> I like KVR, but find that it is more of a teenager through mid-20's non-pro crowd that is more interested in synths than high-end sample libs, therefore I could see why something innovative like REV would fly right over some of their heads. :?




I think I know what you're trying to say, but wow, that could be construed as a little condescending. Some of those teenagers/mid-20s, non-pro crowd are probably creating some terrific music that's flying right over the heads of us old farts.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 14, 2013)

Tone Deaf @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> quantum7 @ Thu Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > I like KVR, but find that it is more of a teenager through mid-20's non-pro crowd that is more interested in synths than high-end sample libs, therefore I could see why something innovative like REV would fly right over some of their heads. :?
> ...



I'm certainly not impugning their talent. I'm just pointing out that KVR appeals to a different crowd that here at VI. For example, Nexus or Sylenth synths are going to get a lot more love and discussion at KVR than, let say, Spitfire would.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 14, 2013)

I just checked out a tiny bit of their Instrument patches, and already, here's my mini-review:


OMG!!!!!!!!


=o =o =o 

Incredibly useful for soundtrack work, songwriting. 11/10.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> I just checked out a tiny bit of their Instrument patches, and already, here's my mini-review:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!
> ...



Exactly! :D


----------



## Phil M (Nov 14, 2013)

quantum7 @ Thu 14 Nov said:


> what I would really like is for no one else to buy this, so that I may be the only one to have it......


Damn straight! I thought everyone had some fancy-pants drum library to pay for in a couple of weeks? :wink: :lol:

This is the first time I've put down over £100 on a library on the strength of a handful of videos, but there was just something about it I couldn't resist, and it seems to paid off as it got me in 'the zone' straight away!

I'm just annoyed that now I have to go to sleep :evil:


----------



## Cruciform (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been trying for awhile to create some reverse instruments and it's been difficult (for me) so I've settled for using a lot of reverse delay to achieve not exactly the same but a similar vibe.

This really is a godsend. The timed instruments are beautiful - well, they're all beautiful but I see myself using these a lot. Loaded the electric guitar and instantly knew I'd be using it. 

Selfishly, I hope this thread slides rapidly into obscurity. Realistically, this is a very useful library, love the GUI, and the devs deserve success with it.


----------



## doctornine (Nov 15, 2013)

Phil M @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> quantum7 @ Thu 14 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > what I would really like is for no one else to buy this, so that I may be the only one to have it......
> ...



+1 to that. It's so good, no-one else should have it :twisted:


----------



## Ed (Nov 15, 2013)

Downloaded this last night. So many patches!! So many possibilities and very easy to tweak for a plug and play (aka hack, aka present pusher) like me. The loops section was a surprise. It's essentially exactly like it could be a "Rhythmic Aura Vol 3" with a new sound design colour, same concept and programming ideas (lots of loops in the same key that can all be played at the same time, and on the left hand side of the keyboard it pitches it up and down). I cant imagine Troels being too happy about that but I like it. :D 

A very unique library and well worth the money as far as I'm concerned.

And yea... No more cool libs for a while please I need to buy HZ Perc


----------



## Consona (Nov 15, 2013)

Guys please, how deeply are the source instruments like timpany or glockenspiel sampled regarding round robin and velocity layers?




Ed @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> but did you check the other videos on their yioutube channel?


For like hundred times.







quantum7 @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> I thought of attempting one, but I don't think I could contribute anything more than what Output did with the 7 videos already.


Ok.


----------



## Ed (Nov 15, 2013)

Consona, its not really a deep sampled library, i would not buy it if you want round robins and dynamic layers. Its not about that, its about the myriad of processing options available to you. There's a few patches labelled flute or something but it would be a shit flute if you wanted it to actually be used as a flute, rather it either was a flute in its origins or it just has a flutey character to it. Just think of it as top notch sound design with loads of room to make it your own, easily

There's so many instrument presets I had to start flying through them to demo them as it was taking forever! And thats before I even tried tweaking any of them. I actually hope the expand the loop section at some point as well, I LOVE their sound design style.

Basically I think if you like what you hear in the walkthroughs videos you should find a lot to keep you happy and you will find loads of material. On the other hand if you're a bit _"meh...whatever m8, I wake up in the morning and in my sleep I reversed 20 new instruments just as good as this"_ then you'll probably feel like you were mugged buying this. Point is there's nothing really left to discover than what was already shown, like no category with some awesome deep sampled tin whistle or kazoo or something that they didnt show you.The only thing they really need to show more of is probably more ways you can process the sounds and make your own patches. Their videos also didnt prepare me for just how many presets there are available in the main Instruments patches.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 15, 2013)

Consona @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Guys please, how deeply are the source instruments like timpany or glockenspiel sampled regarding round robin and velocity layers?



I'm not sure these are the right questions to be asking for this lib. There's no conventional patches that would make use of round robin, and as far as I can tell there's no core samples with different velocity layers - the dynamics are handled by the Kontakt instrument. It's all about creating new textures from existing instruments. The timp patches, for example, can't really be used as timps, and they aren't intended to.

I'm working on a SCOREcast review for this lib, btw.

[EDIT - Ed beat me to it!]


----------



## Consona (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you for info, guys!


----------



## Ed (Nov 15, 2013)

I just added to my thoughts above a bit if it helps...


----------



## jonathanwright (Nov 16, 2013)

Gosh, stunning, just pressed the buy button, will were out great for a project I'm working on now.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 16, 2013)

A simple concept, expertly executed.

Have treated myself to this as I'm not setting aside any money for the new drum libraries.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 21, 2013)

My review of REV for SCOREcast online has just gone up:

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2013/11/ ... by-output/


----------



## doctornine (Nov 21, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> A simple concept, expertly executed.
> 
> Have treated myself to this as I'm not setting aside any money for the new drum libraries.



:wink:


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow!!! I really cannot find any other words for this. A tidy interface and many unique sounds. Great work.

o-[][]-o


----------



## stargazer (Dec 3, 2013)

Available only through their webstore?
Since there are sales going on all over the place at the moment...
:mrgreen:


----------



## benmrx (Dec 31, 2013)

Finally purchased this, and downloading now. There's just sooooo much content in this library. I'm not sure if the $200 price tag is some kind of never ending 'initial launch price', but it's an amazing deal. 

I also just snagged Geosonics the other day, and something tells me these two libraries are going to play _very_ nicely together


----------



## rpaillot (Jan 19, 2014)

Its a really great library.

I'm just kinda disappointed when using the "half speed" tempo with the loop patches. You clearly hear big artefacts coming from the time stretching.

That makes the loop barely usable with tempo less than 80 bpm. 

Maybe we can expect a better time stretching algorythm for 1.1 , or having the loop sliced so slowing down the tempo works better...


----------



## mk282 (Jan 19, 2014)

You cannot expect a better time stretching algorithm, it's already using the best what Kontakt offers - Time Machine Pro. You can eventually try to go into edit mode and tweak the HQ Mode parameters for Time Machine Pro.

Slicing loops wouldn't really help, in fact it would make things worse when slower tempos than original are used.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 19, 2014)

I've noticed that too, but then again, time-stretching by 100% either way will most likely yield some artifacts, except maybe not if you're using the very best stretcher in the biz.


----------



## mk282 (Jan 20, 2014)

It's actually timestretching 50% down and 100% up. The latter is a lot less noticeable than the former.


----------



## rpaillot (Jan 20, 2014)

mk282 @ Sun Jan 19 said:


> You cannot expect a better time stretching algorithm, it's already using the best what Kontakt offers - Time Machine Pro. You can eventually try to go into edit mode and tweak the HQ Mode parameters for Time Machine Pro.
> 
> Slicing loops wouldn't really help, in fact it would make things worse when slower tempos than original are used.



I know.. still, I think I prefer the way 8dio aura series deal with half speed : isnt it slices ? So when you're at a slow tempo, you still hear the loop intact but with silences. The silences dont annoy me , I think it still makes the loop usable unlike timestreching a whole phrase.


----------



## Ed (Jan 20, 2014)

Time stretching these loops isnt so bad, in fact I think for these it actually gives an interesting effect. 

Slices I think are necessary in for example a drum loop library like Damage, because it just doesnt respond as well.


----------



## mk282 (Jan 21, 2014)

rpaillot @ 20.1.2014 said:


> I know.. still, I think I prefer the way 8dio aura series deal with half speed : isnt it slices ? So when you're at a slow tempo, you still hear the loop intact but with silences. The silences dont annoy me , I think it still makes the loop usable unlike timestreching a whole phrase.



The silence IS what is annoying when slowing things down. Output decided against that.


----------



## markwind (Jan 26, 2014)

Incredible library! I just pressed that buy button as well. Will very likely use it for the short film i'm working on in februari. 

Will post my thoughts when I played around with it.


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi markwind, did you use the library already?


----------



## Robym (Feb 7, 2014)

Great Library.. Bought it as soon as i saw the announcement and very happy since. I've found a place for it in all the tv commercials i have done since November and i will use it for quite some time , it looks like  It's like a good spice that enriches the flavor of all my dishes )

Some of the "weak" (some may say) points of the time stretch become interesting sounds with character. I would be curious to know what Output will do next...


----------



## JC_ (Aug 10, 2014)

Months later...

I'm thinking about buying this library and I was wondering how people who bought it feel now that they've had a while to use it. I've been buying stuff lately that has a couple great things going for it and tons of not-so-special filler content. 

I know it's all subjective but I'd like to hear some opinions.. Are you guys still using this? For those who were in love from the start; did the love last?


Thanks!


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 10, 2014)

JC_ @ Sun Aug 10 said:


> Months later...
> 
> I'm thinking about buying this library and I was wondering how people who bought it feel now that they've had a while to use it. I've been buying stuff lately that has a couple great things going for it and tons of not-so-special filler content.
> 
> ...



I bought this when it first came out. It's a very cool library. Great sounds and great interface. There are a couple of issues I have. With presets that use the stutter effect, (which is a synced gate type effect), the preset does not recall the proper rate (1/4, 1/8th, 1/16th note). If it should be a 1/4 note, it recalls a 1/2 note triplet (the next slower division). It's really weird. I contacted Output last year and they confirmed it was happening on their end as well. They told me they were working on a fix, but it never happened. If you call up a preset that uses the stutter you just have to click on the rate knob and it with set it to the proper/preset division that was saved. Kind of a PITA. The other thing is, it can really hit your cpu hard depending on your system. I run Logic 10.0.7 on an duel 2.8 8 core Mac Pro w 16 gigs of ram. If my buffer is set to 128, a single Rev preset can spike the cpu the 100% while playing or recording. That's a PITA as well. Some presets more than others. I guess it all has to do with the time stretching. 

It is in it's own league though. Great for vibe and inspiration. Hopefully they will fix the stutter bug some day. It would also help if Logic could use multiple cores for an instrument track that's record armed.


----------



## benmrx (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm still loving this library. It gets used in almost every project. So many options and sound sources to with. I can confirm that it's pretty CPU intensive though. I haven't really used the stutter feature much so I can't comment there.


----------



## ysnyvz (Aug 10, 2014)

JC_ @ Sun Aug 10 said:


> Months later...
> 
> I'm thinking about buying this library and I was wondering how people who bought it feel now that they've had a while to use it. I've been buying stuff lately that has a couple great things going for it and tons of not-so-special filler content.
> 
> ...


you can use it for anything not just reversed sounds
there are a lot of sounds and it's easy to create your own sounds like this:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F160785709&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Aug 10, 2014)

A great library, only going to add that it seems to fit in the mix with just about anything.


----------



## JC_ (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. It sounds like it's definitely worth the moola.

@jtnyc Hopefully they fix that stuff at some point. I'm hoping it runs smoothly in Cubase 7, I haven't had any trouble with Kontakt instruments thus far though. 

@ysnyvz cool vibe man


I wonder if they have plans to release a Rev 2 at some point, with new soundsources. It seems like they really found a niche.


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 14, 2014)

I have nothing to add to the conversation, but wanted to say I love it when threads like this re-appear, and get great updated responses from members. 

VI-Control = 8)


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Aug 14, 2014)

Like many here, I buy tons of libraries and some are disappointing and some are great. However, this one (REV) is the one which stands out for me in recent history. It deserves an award for excellence, usefulness & inspiration! I simply love it!


----------



## mk282 (Aug 18, 2014)

jtnyc @ 10.8.2014 said:


> They told me they were working on a fix, but it never happened.



It will happen. 

And yes - time stretching CAN be CPU intensive, especially with a lot of voices going on.


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 19, 2014)

Ha, after swearing to stop buying libraries for a while, I resisted and bought it. Used it on a cue last night, and it worked great. Sort of a one trick pony but a great trick !!!! Expansion packs would be a good idea.


----------



## Pschelfh (Jan 13, 2015)

How long did you guys wait for the download links?

I ordered last Saturday, but we're 4 days further now and still no links... I was hoping to play with it last weekend, oh well... :(

Also no response to my mails.

Peter.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 13, 2015)

woodsdenis @ Tue Aug 19 said:


> Ha, after swearing to stop buying libraries for a while, I resisted and bought it. Used it on a cue last night, and it worked great. Sort of a one trick pony but a great trick !!!! Expansion packs would be a good idea.




+1 on expansion packs. I don't use it often as it is sort of a VERY GOOD but still one trick pony - but expansion packs would add to its usefulness in this studio.


----------



## blougui (Jan 13, 2015)

Pschelfh @ Tue Jan 13 said:


> How long did you guys wait for the download links?
> 
> I ordered last Saturday, but we're 4 days further now and still no links... I was hoping to play with it last weekend, oh well... :(
> 
> ...


It was instant links. May be it has to do with the new VAT rules thus a new way/portail to check out ?

Erik


----------



## Pschelfh (Jan 14, 2015)

Received a support mail and the download links, looking forward to make some music in reverse! 

Peter.


----------

